# Anybody Else got a Nikon 1 system camera ?? dont be shy



## Tinderbox (UK) (Dec 5, 2014)

I have had most of them, from the V1 and J2 and S1 and J4 and now i have the V2 which i love and will NOT be returning, the V1 was only 10mp but it took excellent photo`s , though not a lot of room for cropping.

I though about getting the V3 but i already had the J4 and it uses the same 18mp sensor and i was shocked by how poor the image quality was from grain to low light noise, 18mp is just too high for such a small sensor, and i think 14mp is the sweet spot hence my V2

I had the J4 but the flash sync is only max 1/60 s because it only has an electronic shutter, the V2 has mechanical and electronic and the flash sync speed is max 1/250 s

Oh yeah i bought the ivory white V2 it look great, normally i buy black black and more black.

John.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 5, 2014)

we looked at the nikon 1 when we were shopping around for a mirrorless camera. 
ended up going with Olympus and the m4/3 route. 
It looked like a pretty nice little camera, but i was concerned about the P&S size sensor of the nikon 1's, but wanted something a little more compact than the aps-c and larger sensor cameras....
m4/3 seemed the way to go for us.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Dec 5, 2014)

I have had most camera`s from the Nikon D610 down including the Olympus EM5 and Panasonic GX7 and i prefer the images from the Nikon 1 system they are sharp bright, virtually everything is in focus because of the amazing depth of field, but i can defocus the background for portraits and alike, i prefer EVF as you get a good idea what your photo`s exposure is going to be, I have had a few EVIL camera`s and it`s a pain getting the viewfinder to look the same as the back display when they mix oled with lcd, the V2 has a lcd evf and an lcd back display and i can get then looking the same just about, also the auto well-balance is spot on not like the Olympus EM5 even with the warm photo`s turned off , my V2 is small and light and the 2.7x crop factor makes for some long zooms.

John


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 5, 2014)

The Nikon 1 system has some very very interesting tech, which I am surprised is not more widely promoted.

But I do not own one.


----------

